# New Grand Seiko SBGA421 snowflake LE



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

41MM
Titanium
Sold in selected Japanese stores only
AJHH (Japan Official Watch Association)
Including alligator blue strap
690.000 yen excl tax (5.700€)


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Out Feb 21 limited to 390 pieces. Quite like it, but not at that price tho...


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the regular Snowflake looks better personally.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It looks interesting, but I would’ve preferred a silver tone GS logo.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

T1meout said:


> It looks interesting, but I would've preferred a silver tone GS logo.


Agree with you there. The red kinda works as a reference to the Japanese flag. However, Omega did it better with the Rising Sun Olympic Speedmaster and the case back on this is pretty garish in my opinion. Still, sure it will sell out and all..


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

It's nice, but I think at that price they could have done a red circular rotor (in the flavour of the SBGJ021 etc) rather than the tinted glass.

Like this










Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

I find this to be quite stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Another GS beauty. At least they are not stuck on one basic 1950s design. The way they produce these high quality watches with varying styling is truly worthy of praise. It looks well worth it to me. I am not seeing any reason to complain. 390 watches will surely find 390 homes. Something tells me this will be one of the rare birds to have down the road. 

I just wish I could find them locally to try on. Maybe the Miami Boutique will get a few? I see where it is available but the boutiques claim to be able to get such pieces as part of their advertisements. You have me wanting to make a phone call now.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yet another cracker. GS could make me very poor if I gave it half a chance.


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow! Love the blood red. 

I wish GS wasn't always so interested in using a display case back and then interfering with the display.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

I like it. Gotta figure out how to get one. Might have to use an intermediary but I hope not.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It has a unique look, not sure if I like it better than other models, but it is interesting.


----------



## FishingForFishies (Dec 30, 2019)

The red on white ‘snow’ look just reminds me of the one fight from Kill Bill...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally I like it. Prefer the original snowflake more but I am biased as an owner. I’m curious what it looks like on the blue strap? Seems an odd choice of color IMO. I am sure the buyers won’t be disappointed. Snowflakes are already beautiful...an LE is just that much cooler. Someone buy one and post pics!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Why does GS insist on obscuring the movement with their rotors and caseback crystals on their limited editions?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

badindianswamp said:


> I wish GS wasn't always so interested in using a display case back and then interfering with the display.


Agreed. If they're going to obscure the movement, then just go with a solid caseback and a gold lion medallion. At least it'll be a nod to their history, and it'll hopefully yield a thinner watch.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks like a cross between a SBGA211(case and bracelet) and an SBGA129 (lettering and PR in red)(also an AJHH LE). 
Possibly more red than I'd like, but it may look better on the wrist.


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

mleok said:


> Agreed. If they're going to obscure the movement, then just go with a solid caseback and a gold lion medallion. At least it'll be a nod to their history, and it'll hopefully yield a thinner watch.


I see you are in La Jolla. There is that great watch shore on the main drag. Do they carry GS? There is a boutique in Beverly Hills, but I try to avoid that traffic and driving south is easier from OC. I would like to see some of the recent LE's in person.

I am right near Costa Mesa and we have Rolex, A Lange, Patek, Omega, Panerai, Vacheron, IWC, JLC, Omega, and Piaget boutiques all in one mall. But no GS.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

badindianswamp said:


> I see you are in La Jolla. There is that great watch shore on the main drag. Do they carry GS? There is a boutique in Beverly Hills, but I try to avoid that traffic and driving south is easier from OC. I would like to see some of the recent LE's in person.
> 
> I am right near Costa Mesa and we have Rolex, A Lange, Patek, Omega, Panerai, Vacheron, IWC, JLC, Omega, and Piaget boutiques all in one mall. But no GS.


Yes, Westime carries Grand Seiko, and more recently, the Ben Bridge at Fashion Valley mall does as well. Near Costa Mesa, there's Hyde Park Jewelers at Newport Beach.


----------



## Cru Jones (May 20, 2010)

T1meout said:


> It looks interesting, but I would've preferred a silver tone GS logo.


Perhaps, but GS recently did the same combo for one of the 60th models and noted in their press materials that the combo of gold and red was meant to evoke the rising sun.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

It's nice, but the gold "GS" doesn't work at all. I could convince myself otherwise I'm sure.
The AIHH's previous SBGA129 was the real deal...


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

The red cover on the back just kills it for me.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

wis_dad said:


> I think the regular Snowflake looks better personally.


Agreed!

I consider this one a rare Grand Seiko mistake (that red ring on the front, that red sapphire on the rear, ugh <| ).

But those who buy it will love it, as taste is always a personal matter.


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

I think this one is going to divide opinions: some will love it, others will hate it. For me it is a bit too much.


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

I like it. Would prefer not to have the red caseback though, or at least not so red to block the view.. I think the price is fare as Snowflakes are 6.000€ anyway here and those straps from GS are not cheap on their own.

Im happy to see the blue strap is what GS choose to pair as i have just ordered one very similar for my snowflake


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

FishingForFishies said:


> The red on white 'snow' look just reminds me of the one fight from Kill Bill...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at their flag, Japan has a thing for red on white. The salesperson (a Japanese national) at my local AD seeing the SBGA129, commented; "So very Japanese".


----------



## ajs5153 (Feb 4, 2020)

very interesting and unique look!


----------



## guillelle (Mar 7, 2019)

I wonder how the fit of the blue strap will be with the weird lug holes positioning on the snowflake case... hopefully it’s a custom design and it can be ordered separately!


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

Despite the fact is doesn't look as good as the 129. It's going to be very sought after and probably rocket in price on the secondhand market like the 129 has, never mind even finding one for sale online, or someone even willing to sell theirs. 

I'm hopefully getting one, will find out on the 21st, fingers crossed. It will be my first Snowflake.


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Watch129025 (Sep 7, 2019)

Blood on the snow--I'll be passing.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

seadragonpisces said:


> Despite the fact is doesn't look as good as the 129. It's going to be very sought after and probably rocket in price on the secondhand market like the 129 has, never mind even finding one for sale online, or someone even willing to sell theirs.
> 
> I'm hopefully getting one, will find out on the 21st, fingers crossed. It will be my first Snowflake.


The 129 was 250,000 yen cheaper than this one so it had more room to appreciate. 
Most will pay around 748,000 yen at retail for this after the 8% consumption tax is factored in. 
Paying in dollars or GBP you are also getting wrecked with the exchange rate, so going to cost around $7000 (that's before any import duties)
As a ltd edn snowflake, I think it will probably hold its value, but there are too many better options out there at that price range for me.


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

I wish there was some hint that they would be focusing on smaller sizes for their watches. I love the case size of the SBGH269. I'm hoping we see more watches in this size in 2020.


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

What is up with GS and ruining the case back visibility to the movement !!!


----------



## alex911s (Oct 6, 2011)

211 is still better


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Must say, the more I look at it, the more it grows on me...
I have been offered one, so I think I will take the plunge despite my reservation about the price hike.
At the end of the day, its 2020, olympic year and you only live once...


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Looks okay in the photo... gonna have to see it in person to actual like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if the case is the same as the 211 snowflake? And if so, if Seilko will well that blue alligator strap separately??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

warsh said:


> Does anyone know if the case is the same as the 211 snowflake? And if so, if Seilko will well that blue alligator strap separately??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure about the case size, but the strap is thrown in by the distributors as a bonus for early orders, so not an official Seiko strap I believe. 
You do get a cool looking GS watch box as well which fits 5 watches. There are 2 types a blue one you see in the picture here and some red wooden box.


----------



## siliciferous (Aug 13, 2014)

Watch129025 said:


> Blood on the snow--I'll be passing.


Conversely - I think this looks irresistible for the very same reason!

I *must* have one of these...


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Many GS models look far better on the wrist and this may be one of them. Here's another pic:


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Some pics of both of the watch boxes mentioned above. If I could choose I would take the red one.


----------



## silverboss (Dec 3, 2018)

Look really amazing. Wonder how much they go for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humpherh (Jun 10, 2019)

This piece definitely looks interesting! I wonder if the Miami boutique could get their hands on one.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

todoroki said:


> Some pics of both of the watch boxes mentioned above. If I could choose I would take the red one.
> 
> View attachment 14851551
> 
> ...


The red watch box is complimentary after spending 2 million yen. That equals buying three watches.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

So I have come full circle on this from being quite negative about the price and the application of red, to plonking down the cash and pre-ordering one. What can I say? It has grown on me as I look at it more and more and FOMO is a ...... The fact that it's got the explicit connection to Japan is a personally a big plus, as I've spent half my life there. Can see why others would hate on it, but I'm excited to see how it looks in the flesh.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Definitely awesome.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Incredibly bloody!
m


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Incredibly bloody!
m


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow. I really like this. However, I am not a fan of the colored red crystal. I think a red rotor would've been more interesting. That said, I will be jealous of those who get one of these.


----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm over in Tokyo for work, and really want to commemorate a bit of a crazy year I've had, and decided that GS is the way to go. I looked at the regular Snowflake, and when I saw this, decided to jump on the reservation list. Therefore I'll be picking up my first Grand Seiko on the 21st, and can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

I'm getting one too . Can't wait for it to be send to the UK. I don't care about the case-back anyway, I'll be too busy wearing it. 

I think it's quirky. I just want to get it on my wrist now. I'll ask the guy who is getting it for me to send some pics


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

I'm getting one too . Can't wait for it to be send to the UK. I don't care about the case-back anyway, I'll be too busy wearing it. 

I think it's quirky. I just want to get it on my wrist now. I'll ask the guy who is getting it for me to send some pics


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

seadragonpisces said:


> I'm getting one too . Can't wait for it to be send to the UK. I don't care about the case-back anyway, I'll be too busy wearing it.
> 
> I think it's quirky. I just want to get it on my wrist now. I'll ask the guy who is getting it for me to send some pics


Good on ya. Refreshing to hear someone not get too bogged down with the minutiae of the watch. I'm guilty of that myself, and have posted some negative comments here about this Ltd edition, but it started to win me over the more i looked at it. Can't wait to see some wrist shots and I'm sure it's gonna look pretty killer.


----------



## silverboss (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats in advance. There’s no way you don’t deserve it. Well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi_kal (Dec 21, 2019)

AshUK said:


> I'm over in Tokyo for work, and really want to commemorate a bit of a crazy year I've had, and decided that GS is the way to go. I looked at the regular Snowflake, and when I saw this, decided to jump on the reservation list. Therefore I'll be picking up my first Grand Seiko on the 21st, and can't wait to get my hands on it!


I frequently go to Japan for work, any recommendations on where to pick up a GS? I know lots of retailers sell them including the OB in Ginza but curious if there are any ones I should prioritize visiting.

Subscribing to see all the incoming wrist shots!


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

kiwi_kal said:


> I frequently go to Japan for work, any recommendations on where to pick up a GS? I know lots of retailers sell them including the OB in Ginza but curious if there are any ones I should prioritize visiting.
> 
> Subscribing to see all the incoming wrist shots!


One of these is mine. Today is release day !!!


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

kiwi_kal said:


> I frequently go to Japan for work, any recommendations on where to pick up a GS? I know lots of retailers sell them including the OB in Ginza but curious if there are any ones I should prioritize visiting.
> 
> Subscribing to see all the incoming wrist shots!


One of these is mine


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

kiwi_kal said:


> I frequently go to Japan for work, any recommendations on where to pick up a GS? I know lots of retailers sell them including the OB in Ginza but curious if there are any ones I should prioritize visiting.
> 
> Subscribing to see all the incoming wrist shots!


What's up with this stupid website? I have submitted pics twice on this thread. The site then goes mad like it's having an epileptic fit and when it's done, the pics still don't show.

Anyway I was trying to upload a pic of 4 of the SBGA421's side by side. One of them is mine. I'll hopefully get it here in the UK sometime next week


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

So are we 100% sure that it's just the rim of the sapphire that has the red tint? The dial looks a bit pink-ish to me? I've always thought that GS would be endeavouring to match what Rolex achieved with the z-blue Milgauss sapphire.

Either way, notch up another one for Seiko's terrible product photography. I didn't like it when announced but it looks wearable in these real life images.


----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

So I had my name down on the list, tried it on.....and I just wasn't feeling it. No matter how much I wanted to grab it, I just couldn't. Then I asked to see the regular snowflake model, and that's what I went home with. I'm a very lucky man - the finish and dial is just sublime.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

AshUK said:


> So I had my name down on the list, tried it on.....and I just wasn't feeling it. No matter how much I wanted to grab it, I just couldn't. Then I asked to see the regular snowflake model, and that's what I went home with. I'm a very lucky man - the finish and dial is just sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The red and gold accents really change the appearance of the watch. Some seem to love it, others not so much. Congrats on the purchase anyways!


----------



## kitw (Mar 12, 2018)

As an owner of an SBGA259, this limited edition does not appeal to me at all. The red accent looks cheap and tasteless, to me. The regular Snowflake and Golden snowflake are so simple and tranquil looking, this just looks jarring.


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

While I'm not sure this new look is for me it definitely changes up the look of the watch and is clearly still another exquisitely crafted piece from GS. Congratulations!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

kitw said:


> As an owner of an SBGA259, this limited edition does not appeal to me at all. The red accent looks cheap and tasteless, to me. The regular Snowflake and Golden snowflake are so simple and tranquil looking, this just looks jarring.


I wasn't a big fan at first either, but it grew on me in unsuspecting and uncontrollable ways.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Chingoo said:


> 41MM
> Titanium
> Sold in selected Japanese stores only
> AJHH (Japan Official Watch Association)
> ...


This has nothing to do with this watch but notice that unique presentation box and also the fact that it came with both the bracelet and the alligator strap for the price of 690.000 yen? The Godzilla (SBGA405) should have come with the same, especially since it cost twice the amount of this watch.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

yokied said:


> So are we 100% sure that it's just the rim of the sapphire that has the red tint? The dial looks a bit pink-ish to me? I've always thought that GS would be endeavouring to match what Rolex achieved with the z-blue Milgauss sapphire.
> 
> Either way, notch up another one for Seiko's terrible product photography. I didn't like it when announced but it looks wearable in these real life images.


Yeah, the red tint is on the sapphire glass, not the dial.


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

I'm getting mine sent to the UK in about the next week or so, cant wait. I love the nickname of it too - Lady Snowblood


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

seadragonpisces said:


> I'm getting mine sent to the UK in about the next week or so, cant wait. I love the nickname of it too - Lady Snowblood


I prefer "The Rising Snowflake" ™　
Hope it arrives safely and the UK Customs doesn't hit you too hard. 
Do you know if yours comes with the blue leather strap or not? Mine didn't for some reason...

Definitely less dressy than the original, and not gonna be everyone's cup of tea, but overall a great one for the weekend and a worthy addition to the collection.


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

todoroki said:


> I prefer "The Rising Snowflake" ™
> Hope it arrives safely and the UK Customs doesn't hit you too hard.
> Do you know if yours comes with the blue leather strap or not? Mine didn't for some reason...
> 
> Definitely less dressy than the original, and not gonna be everyone's cup of tea, but overall a great one for the weekend and a worthy addition to the collection.


Thanks will do. I am getting the AJHH box, did you get that? I will definitely update you about the blue strap. I had someone based in Japan buy it for me, so I am hoping I'm not affected by the customs charge. Apparently there is one for sale on Yahoo Japan for £20k.

I don't really like the dressy ones. I also have the SBGH269 and SBGJ021, so they aren't too bad. My smartest one is possibly my SNR039 SD Presage, I don't wear it that much.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

seadragonpisces said:


> Thanks will do. I am getting the AJHH box, did you get that? I will definitely update you about the blue strap. I had someone based in Japan buy it for me, so I am hoping I'm not affected by the customs charge. Apparently there is one for sale on Yahoo Japan for £20k.
> 
> I don't really like the dressy ones. I also have the SBGH269 and SBGJ021, so they aren't too bad. My smartest one is possibly my SNR039 SD Presage, I don't wear it that much.


Sorry to break this to you, but If your friend is sending it via EMS or something from Japan you are *almost certainly* gonna get hit by customs duties! 
I have sent many a watch from Japan to the UK and it doesn't seem to matter if it is marked as a gift or not. Might be a good idea to tell them to lower the value so if you do get hit it won't hurt you too much.

Another person I spoke to also said no extra strap. Weird as the press release showed one off.


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

I kinda figured I might need to pay the customs. I'm just happy to be able to get my hands on one. 

I'll ask the guy who got the 4 421's if any of them came with the blue alligator


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

The guy who helped me buy my watch said he got 5 in the end. None came with the blue alligator strap


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

seadragonpisces said:


> The guy who helped me buy my watch said he got 5 in the end. None came with the blue alligator strap


Yeh, I complained to the AJHH retailer I bought it from and they said they had only a limited amount of straps and they were given out on a first come, first served basis.
It's a scandalous bit of PR to advertise it with the strap and then disappoint half your customers (even those who pre-ordered!). I probably wouldn't even use the strap, but it leaves a bit of a sour taste in the mouth and makes me hesitate to do business with AJHH again.


----------



## SL1210 (Feb 4, 2020)

I say the design is fundamentally flawed. Surely the raison d'être, or selling point if you will, of the spring drive is the mesmerizingly smooth second hand. Design wise the red second hand is excellent (same idea with SBGV205 that has a blue hand). It irresistably draws the eye. The last thing you want to do is distract from that feature. Another splash of that red is ok. Just the word Spring Drive would be ok. My aesthetic says that the ring of red is about as far as one should go and the words Spring Drive and the power meter would be better in polished steel.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Very unique


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## CrunchyGears (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow... the pop of red.... amazing. Why cover the caseback with rose tinted shades? lol


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

SL1210 said:


> I say the design is fundamentally flawed. Surely the raison d'être, or selling point if you will, of the spring drive is the mesmerizingly smooth second hand. Design wise the red second hand is excellent (same idea with SBGV205 that has a blue hand). It irresistably draws the eye. The last thing you want to do is distract from that feature. Another splash of that red is ok. Just the word Spring Drive would be ok. My aesthetic says that the ring of red is about as far as one should go and the words Spring Drive and the power meter would be better in polished steel.


Yeah, that sounds like the first AJHH limited edition SBGA129 released a while back. Most would agree it is a more restrained and tasteful refinement of the Snowflake. However, this one is bolder, brasher, sportier and more fun.


----------



## Bullydog (Jul 25, 2012)

That's so beautiful, I just want to scratch this itch and get one. But those LE are tough to come by, but is it worth it?


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Bullydog said:


> That's so beautiful, I just want to scratch this itch and get one. But those LE are tough to come by, but is it worth it?


Sold out already in Japan I believe, so you are gonna probably pay a premium. Is it worth it? Probably not, if you have the snowflake already...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the hint of red.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

seadragonpisces said:


> One of these is mine. Today is release day !!!


Wow! The red looks a lot more subtle (and dare I say, really tasteful) in the pictures taken by the new owners of the watch. Though I already liked what I saw in the marketing photos, I like it even better in these less formal/processed images. I was right - I am jealous of those who get to own one of these.


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Love the punch of red. Something you don't see everyday. I bet it looks killer on that blue croc.


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

Personally i think the original Snow Flake look much better


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

1+ for original snowflake


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Definitely an eye catcher. 
Wonder if/when GS will ever use an accent stripe on a crystal again? I assume AJHH had some input on the design. Someone there really likes the color red.
Their last LE was pink with a red roman "9" marker:


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

Loving this dial. How much you selling it again? I'm in the US


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

Emora said:


> Loving this dial. How much you selling it again? I'm in the US


To whom are you directing your inquiry?

This is not a sales forum. Has someone posted a an offer to sell in this thread?

Did you mean how much are these going for retail from an AD?


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

I think this red accents are killing all the calm and mild, winter-morning-like, image of the Snowflake. 
Dislike it.


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

Honestly, this watch attracted my attention because it came with a strap and a nicer presentation box. If only the SBGA211 came like this it would be perfect. Personally prefer the subtlety of the steeled blue of the SBGA211. Not a fan of red so much and i find the red ring around the dial is slightly odd. With that noted, this piece is way more likely to garner attention than the understated SBGA211 imo..if that's what you like..


----------



## elbbubria12 (Feb 17, 2017)

Have to agree. But I bet that red tinted sapphire is super cool in person. Wish I could see it up close!


----------



## kennethwashere (Apr 11, 2015)

Personally prefer the SBGA211 over this one...the red seems a bit too "pops" a bit too much for my taste.

Although, still a beautiful piece nevertheless.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

This is certainly a watch that is catered to hardcore GS fans. I think it is cool twist on the original snowflake, but if push came to shove I would still go with the original.


----------



## Edwardc (Jul 7, 2018)

Would love to see one in person


----------

